# The boss is skipping town on everyone



## ForTheArborist (Feb 10, 2013)

I noticed he was slacking off on sales this week, and he was having trouble lining up work. He's never had that problem before. Any work he did line up, he wasn't getting prices that he could profit on after paying us and paying for costs to do the jobs. I start getting worried because I didn't think this guy could get this company through a summer, and I've been depending on this. I already knew he had trouble with managing a business, but it was nothing I couldn't keep tabs on and patch up. As long as he kept those customers paying him top dollar, I thought things were going great. I had a salary.

By the end of this week he wasn't picking up the client checks. He was delaying paying us. It was looking shady, and crew became angry and highly concerned about not being paid. One of them went over to one of the HO's to get paid directly from an HO, and it worked. Otherwise the rest of us wait to be paid quite a bit of money. 

The boss called us all lousy, slow, hazardous, white trash bunch, but that was only after he tried to sell his company to me for $10,000. I said he had nothing to buy, and I would not be buying his imagination. After that it was on. He threatened to have me locked up if I went to his wife's house (only known address listed on his new/second known contractor license listing online) or if went collecting checks from any more HO's. Then he says he doesn't owe me as much as he does. I have a chart I update every day showing what is owed to everyone. He has told me that he keep track of things in his head, and he writes nothing down. 

Basically he's acting like I and the crew screwed up, and I'm fired for lying and causing him grief. We all know he's pulling the plug and moving out of town. I haven't lied or been trouble since I've known the guy, but I get serious about his unusual business actions this week, and suddenly he starts piling the mud on thick. He's a con too. Total con. I've seen him do his work. 

Basically the truth is that he wasn't going to tell anyone he took the first trip up state to move his stuff to his new house. He still hasn't said anything about being out of town, but we know he's out of town because he hasn't picked up any of the client checks for this week. I don't know that he would have or plans on picking up the checks skipping town without paying. 

At least I can sell the few saws and power pruner for the amount he owes me. I definitely want to keep the power pruner...and his smart phone.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 10, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> I noticed he was slacking off on sales this week, and he was having trouble lining up work. He's never had that problem before. Any work he did line up, he wasn't getting prices that he could profit on after paying us and paying for costs to do the jobs. I start getting worried because I didn't think this guy could get this company through a summer, and I've been depending on this. I already knew he had trouble with managing a business, but it was nothing I couldn't keep tabs on and patch up. As long as he kept those customers paying him top dollar, I thought things were going great. I had a salary.
> 
> By the end of this week he wasn't picking up the client checks. He was delaying paying us. It was looking shady, and crew became angry and highly concerned about not being paid. One of them went over to one of the HO's to get paid directly from an HO, and it worked. Otherwise the rest of us wait to be paid quite a bit of money.
> 
> ...



Well I hope he doesnt read this forum genius... you are openly talking about committing larceny. I know he is a douche for screwing you but if he asks or demands them back you are stealing. Right wrong or indifferent I dont give a crap but why go telling everyone... not to mention I would have to think you are breaking a forum rule or something.

By the way didnt you use to spew some bs about running your own business?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 10, 2013)

Ya, I was thinking it would be larceny, but if he's not around to pick up his tools, what is it then.

BS businesses??? No problem.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 10, 2013)

Had a "tree guy" once owe me a pile of $$$ for I job I contract climbed for him. Wouldn't pay, wouldn't answer the phone.
Months went by, and I get some serious hate on. Drove out to his place one night after work (close to an hour each way). He wan't home, but his girlfriend was. Nice enough girl, but hooked up with a loser.

Only thing lying around was a splitting maul. I took it. She musta told him cause the next day I get a phone call from the cops.
Seriously. I get told basically that taking his maul is a CRIMINAL matter, but him owing me money is a CIVIL matter. 
Ended up having to return the damn maul, and getting a collection agency to go after the scumbag. Got paid, minus the 30% or whatever it was the hounds got to keep for harassing him.


----------



## newsawtooth (Feb 10, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> Ya, I was thinking it would be larceny, but if he's not around to pick up his tools, what is it then.
> 
> BS businesses??? No problem.



Man, sorry to hear it FTA. Tough market out there in CA, unless Jeffers is around. The Tree Pig is probably right though, what with the larceny and all. What is the plan now?


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 10, 2013)

shut up and handle business offline. he took you cause you let him. sorry bro. :bang:

next trees free, on his f ucking house.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 11, 2013)

He doesn't even have a house. He lived in a trailer which he supposedly just sold for much needed cash to fund his precarious life style. Oh, and now he's not moving, and he is holding me to being a subcontractor though I've been climbing supervisor. 

I lost control of a small palm tree log over a garage on Friday, and it caused a few hundred dollars of damage. I said I would get a few bids on the repair job, and I would take care of the HO from there out. He agreed to that. We agreed to let me collect the bill for the Friday removal job, and I would handle the cost of the repair. No problem. The HO's payment would go towards the money he owed me. I collect all fuel, dump, and payroll costs from him plus a daily salary, so he owed me quite a bit. 

On Saturday morning he said he wanted to sell me the company, and that he is moving. Since I was no longer an employee, I would not be handling any more customers or repair issues. I canceled any contractor estimates for the day. 

Right this minute the guy is saying I was a sub contractor, and he is going to deduct the cost of the repair from what he owes me. I told him that I don't even have a contractors license, I never agreed to being a sub, and that liability comes with being a business owner. I'm waiting for his text back now.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Feb 11, 2013)

What part of cali you in? I need another climber. 818.299.0155

A boss should never make an employee pay for damage. You should start working for someone else.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 11, 2013)

What's great is that I happened to hire a few A+ crew members two weeks ago. The climber I hired has a lot of marketing and business management experience. We're going to try doing our own thing starting this week. Basically I'll be doing the same thing for the same salary because, and he's going to handle sales, liability and some climbing.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 11, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Had a "tree guy" once owe me a pile of $$$ for I job I contract climbed for him. Wouldn't pay, wouldn't answer the phone.
> Months went by, and I get some serious hate on. Drove out to his place one night after work (close to an hour each way). He wan't home, but his girlfriend was. Nice enough girl, but hooked up with a loser.
> 
> Only thing lying around was a splitting maul. I took it. She musta told him cause the next day I get a phone call from the cops.
> ...



If she was cute, you should have tried to get a non monitary payment from her! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 11, 2013)

So I guess I'm going to talk to a few customers today. One of them I'm in with well, and she still has to pay her half of a bill she went in half with a neighbor. Another tree customer from long ago actually called the police on the boss to have him put in the county mental ward for 24 hours on suicide watch. They hand cuffed him on the HO's property, and they handed him in. The boss said something about what happened was because the HO misinterpreted him, but I is leaning towards he is a liar, and I want to hear what the customer says. 

Then there is the last customer to talk to today. I'm going to explain the bosses behavior and BS business practices to him, and see if I cannot get payment for the work I did over there. I'll get a repair guy to quote the repair work, and I'll let the HO pay him, and cut me the remainder of the bill. I can probably get the stump removal work from him too. Otherwise boss is just telling me he's not giving me a dime unless I fix the roof, and that he just wants to do what is right.  What is right is he's liable. I was about to pay for that roof as an employee, but when the chit hit the fan, I said no way. 

Then there is the boss's wife. I know where she lives. I'll just stop by to show her some of these texts from the boss to confirm any of her suspicions about him. It's no wonder she lives in the house, and he's been living in the camper trailer at the RV park. 


This is nuts. Now I'm going to basically go to the State License Board, so they can deny him any contracting license privileges for the rest of his life, and I'm going to go on line to explain the guy's character and methods on review boards.

This guy spiked live trees, and he even fell out of a tree with a power pruner. He's not just a hack. He's dumb scum.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry about the excessive ranting on the board. I'm just seeing what perspective the tree vets might have on situations like this.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy ####!!! FTA is back!


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 11, 2013)

Del_ said:


> The picture you are painting for us is not a pretty one and I'm not talking about your job or your boss.



Now he is going to commit fraud and there will be witnesses... The customers will point their fingers right at him and next thing you know FTA will stand for Failure to Appear when he is due in court.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 11, 2013)

Now he cut my company phone. He has no communication with me, and I'm still holding his gear. I've been going around to some of the customers to see if he has been stopping in to collect checks. They say yes, and they are disgusted by this guys business practices. They are taking my heed, and warning the friends that they referred him too. 

If I go to the state lic. board I assume they'd hang him up for practicing with out a license, no bond, no workers comp, and this refusal to pay while pinning me with liability with him lying about me being a sub contractor thus being liable for payroll and damages. It should be interesting to undertake with the board, and learn a whole new dimension to all of this I did not know before. I like legal stuff.

This guy just had to play it cool, and pay me. Instead he wanted to get personal. He paid the other employees today, but no way not me. Well that's not cool at all, so I'll sick the dogs on him. I'm so sick of this hack.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Ed, would this guy be named Jim and the ex has her own tree biz? 
You answered my help wanted ad, but I guess when you found out it was me, you did not call back. 
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood (Feb 11, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> Now he cut my company phone. He has no communication with me, and I'm still holding his gear. I've been going around to some of the customers to see if he has been stopping in to collect checks. They say yes, and they are disgusted by this guys business practices. They are taking my heed, and warning the friends that they referred him too.
> 
> If I go to the state lic. board I assume they'd hang him up for practicing with out a license, no bond, no workers comp, and this refusal to pay while pinning me with liability with him lying about me being a sub contractor thus being liable for payroll and damages. It should be interesting to undertake with the board, and learn a whole new dimension to all of this I did not know before. I like legal stuff.
> 
> This guy just had to play it cool, and pay me. Instead he wanted to get personal. He paid the other employees today, but no way not me. Well that's not cool at all, so I'll sick the dogs on him. I'm so sick of this hack.



Youre both hacks, driving around bothering customers,stealing gear, sendin rounds into garages, you guys are perfect for eachother. You have no one to blame but yourself. Youre only as good as the company you keep. Btw welcome back, youre chit show is always entertaining.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 11, 2013)

When people don't pay, I start walking. I wouldn't have let the bill run that high, first sign of trouble get out. There are too many good companies to work for to be wasting time with the morons.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 11, 2013)

mr. holden wood said:


> Youre both hacks, driving around bothering customers,stealing gear, sendin rounds into garages, you guys are perfect for eachother. You have no one to blame but yourself. Youre only as good as the company you keep. Btw welcome back, youre chit show is always entertaining.



I was thinking the same thing. The whole deal is assclown incorporated. Driving around bugging customers...don't you know they think both of those dudes are some real jackrags. About fifteen years ago there was this total moron that called himself Frank's First Choice Tree Care. Funny how some stick that "care" in their name when they wouldn't "care" if it rained straight up. Anyway, his sidekick was a guy that called himself Bear. I don't know why he called himself Bear because it was just that, HE called HIMSELF Bear. I never heard anybody else call him Bear. They would just call him "Frank's guy" or "That guy that works for that Frank's Tree Care" or something on that order. Those two were around my area for three or so years and you talk about a chit show, now that was one. Bear wouldn't get paid and drive around bothering anybody he could then Frank and his lady would have it out at a customers house. Next Frank disappears for a month or so and Bear breaks into Frank's trailer house looking to steal something. Sounds familiar.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 11, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Ed, would this guy be named Jim and the ex has her own tree biz?
> You answered my help wanted ad, but I guess when you found out it was me, you did not call back.
> Jeff




"Wham!" :hmm3grin2orange: Right back at you.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 11, 2013)

lumberjack333 said:


> When people don't pay, I start walking. I wouldn't have let the bill run that high, first sign of trouble get out. There are too many good companies to work for to be wasting time with the morons.



I hear ya, but I was finally up to $70k, so I was just patching him up, and keeping him going. I had never seen the numbers he was getting for work! I think since he's good with the sales, and he has a strew of previous clients and referrals to boot, my new partner and I will make some deal with him for 20% on what he sells. If he makes us money, he can't be that bad


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 11, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Ed, would this guy be named Jim and the ex has her own tree biz?
> You answered my help wanted ad, but I guess when you found out it was me, you did not call back.
> Jeff



Whooooooaaaaaa! Jeff, there you are. I hope you're doing good up north. You have the better version of what I was trying to establish in a company down here, so you probably are doing okay. 

Nice day today.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 11, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> Whooooooaaaaaa! Jeff, there you are. I hope you're doing good up north. You have the better version of what I was trying to establish in a company down here, so you probably are doing okay.
> 
> Nice day today.



It was a beautiful day,,, a little chilly.
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 12, 2013)

Now the guy has pressed charges against me for stealing his gear. He never said meet him anywhere to drop off his gear or offered to pay me yet. 

I did talk to an old client of his, and she said he had a break down at her house while doing a fence job. He left and then text back to her morbid and suicidal texts. She called the police, and repeated the texts to them. They went to his address to check his stability, and they put him in the hospital for 24 hour suicide watch. 

She did happen to give me some advice about how to access his bond to pay me. And hey! He does have a active license and a bond now. 


I'm definitely going to learn some contractors law at this guys expense. :greenchainsaw: You know what they say. You live by the chainsaw, and you get tried by the chainsaw......or something..:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 12, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> Now the guy has pressed charges against me for stealing his gear. He never said meet him anywhere to drop off his gear or offered to pay me yet.
> 
> I did talk to an old client of his, and she said he had a break down at her house while doing a fence job. He left and then text back to her morbid and suicidal texts. She called the police, and repeated the texts to them. They went to his address to check his stability, and they put him in the hospital for 24 hour suicide watch.
> 
> ...



I have a feeling this guy has a whole different story and I would bet it paints you as the bad guy... I hate to say I told you so but... ah who am I kidding I love saying I told you so... I TOLD YOU SO.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 12, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Ed, would this guy be named Jim and the ex has her own tree biz?
> You answered my help wanted ad, but I guess when you found out it was me, you did not call back.
> Jeff



Not for nothing but sounds like its a good thing for you he didnt.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2013)

That guy maybe skipping town to get away from this guy , I would venture to say he ate way to many paint chips as a kid , and licked a few too many windows to be working with a saw ........ Period ......


----------



## Zale (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't feel you're telling the whole story. Too much drama. Settle it like a adult instead of whining about it here.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 12, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> Now the guy has pressed charges against me for stealing his gear. He never said meet him anywhere to drop off his gear or offered to pay me yet.
> 
> I did talk to an old client of his, and she said he had a break down at her house while doing a fence job. He left and then text back to her morbid and suicidal texts. She called the police, and repeated the texts to them. They went to his address to check his stability, and they put him in the hospital for 24 hour suicide watch.
> 
> ...



Man, I have to call BS. Nobody is buying this crap.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 12, 2013)

Seriously, this is how it's been going.

I have to call our cops to see what he said in the police report, and then see if I can't just drop the junk off with them. The boss is a special forces vet with a head injury and PTSD......meaning he's a hand to hand combat pro with severe paranoia and lots of confusion. No way was I going to visit the psycho without some of the other workers with me. He sent me a text Saturday about paying me that went to the tone of I had to meet him at the BOA ALONE! So naturally I told the other workers they had to be there too. 

Then I'm going for his bond. I could have been working today, but I have a truck full of his trees and an empty gas tank all of which he was supposed to pay for. He's supposed to reimburse me for gas/dump costs and my pay for all of last week. What a chit head.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 12, 2013)

It's no wonder I never let anyone I've ever worked with know where I live except for one character I knew I could trust in the past many years. Too many wackos getting ideas in their heads about what's right/wrong and mine or there's. It's aggravating. I tell any guy that is serious about contracts that unless he can keep slugging down the BS that get's thrown at you every single day, and still keep up, run....run....run from the contracts, boy, if you know what's best for you.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 12, 2013)

I've already called BS. NOBODY is buying your stories. Give it up.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 12, 2013)

Is this guy actually ForTheAction? What's he trying to do now, get himself killed?


----------



## Zale (Feb 12, 2013)

"Special forces vet with head injury"- please.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 12, 2013)

treemandan said:


> Is this guy actually ForTheAction?



Yes.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 12, 2013)

Zale said:


> "Special forces vet with head injury"- please.



Kick his ass Seabass... thats what I would be yelling if Seabass was FTA's boss and FTA was Jim Carry

More and more I am thinking the true story is this guy got screwed over by you.


[video=youtube;RsxaDJAszjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsxaDJAszjs[/video]


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 12, 2013)

I checked the police records. He made no report about stolen property. I guess his text "They will find you," doesn't hold as much validity as I thought. 

So I'm pulling out all of the stops, and I'm offering him a deal on what he owes me to start a clean break with him, and I'm offering him a salesman position where he works when he's mentally ready and needs the cash to support himself and his kids because he is definitely an A1 salesman, but he definitely can't handle overseeing any contract completions. It works out best for everyone this way where he gets to take a load off making what he made before only doing the thing he does best, and we have two salesmen instead of one. This guy has a big network of clients built up over the years. It's not a joke. It's everything our operation just needs. 

He'll probably call me some more names for a few days, and then I'll get him to take the deal.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 12, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> I checked the police records. He made no report about stolen property. I guess his text "They will find you," doesn't hold as much validity as I thought.
> 
> So I'm pulling out all of the stops, and I'm offering him a deal on what he owes me to start a clean break with him, and I'm offering him a salesman position where he works when he's mentally ready and needs the cash to support himself and his kids because he is definitely an A1 salesman, but he definitely can't handle overseeing any contract completions. It works out best for everyone this way where he gets to take a load off making what he made before only doing the thing he does best, and we have two salesmen instead of one. This guy has a big network of clients built up over the years. It's not a joke. It's everything our operation just needs.
> 
> He'll probably call me some more names for a few days, and then I'll get him to take the deal.



Well good luck to you, when that stone bleeds let us know soes we can build you a cross.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 12, 2013)

Is there ANYBODY here that is believing ANY of this crap?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 12, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> I checked the police records. He made no report about stolen property. I guess his text "They will find you," doesn't hold as much validity as I thought.
> 
> So I'm pulling out all of the stops, and I'm offering him a deal on what he owes me to start a clean break with him, and I'm offering him a salesman position where he works when he's mentally ready and needs the cash to support himself and his kids because he is definitely an A1 salesman, but he definitely can't handle overseeing any contract completions. It works out best for everyone this way where he gets to take a load off making what he made before only doing the thing he does best, and we have two salesmen instead of one. This guy has a big network of clients built up over the years. It's not a joke. It's everything our operation just needs.
> 
> He'll probably call me some more names for a few days, and then I'll get him to take the deal.



Yup, that sounds like Jim.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 12, 2013)

+1
So, FTA's boss is a psycho that owes him big money. The nut is jumping ship and FTA has his gear as collateral for money owed. Police report is filed for the return of the equipment and as a compromise, FTA will be returning the equipment, taking over the position of boss and will offer the psycho that screwed him a top notch job in the new company, yes?:msp_scared:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 12, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> Is there ANYBODY here that is believing ANY of this crap?



Oh yeah!,,,Classic Ed!,,(FTA).
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 13, 2013)

No, not Jim.


That's the story, capes, except I'm not owner, just manager. The climber I hired a week ago is owner now. 

I figure who ever's name is on the business and accepts liability gets the top cut of everything the company makes. I'm still distinguishing myself as a manager, so I don't want to mess with either sales or liability...at all! 

I've been thinking though if the new owner doesn't work out, I'll probably end up having to retake liability and ownership while I get 1 or 2 good sales reps in the deal. The first one can climb and help with the issue of modern marketing and other business advise.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 13, 2013)

OH!! Sorry for my confusion but you've cleared up the wierdness of it all when you explain that you've made the newly hired (one week ago) climber the owner of the company. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 13, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> No, not Jim.
> 
> 
> That's the story, capes, except I'm not owner, just manager. The climber I hired a week ago is owner now.
> ...



I think you are trying to get on mental disability and you are using your post in this forum as a reference to do it. There is no "company", you delusional dip ####.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 13, 2013)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Zale (Feb 13, 2013)

FTA- take your medication on a daily basis. Its very important not to miss a day.


----------



## Incomplete (Feb 13, 2013)

opcorn:
I love it when 14 year olds hijack their dad's interwebs. Don't they know there's a WTF board?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 13, 2013)

Cape, I don't care to hard about who has the company and liability. That's not the tree work. That's a business issue. But here it is Wednesday, and I'm not working, so I don't think he can handle it either. I definitely can use him (that new climber) though. He knows more than climbing like that stuff called business. He has the resume to show for it.


Anyway the old boss says he'd pay me everything owes me today. And the HO with the dented garage roof says the estimate was $2300 :msp_confused: Why? I don't see there being that much to do for that much money. Anyway the HO is going to the home owners insurance to pay for this. That's ridiculous, and old boss is a wackadoo business owner for allowing that to happen. He does have a bond he could use if he actually had no money, and even still $75 a month would get him a 1 million dollar general liability policy. He's a crack pot business owner, but a fly boy contract salesman :biggrinbounce2: As long as he can do that thing he does right, I'm giving him a deal. 1/2 off of what he owes me, all his tools back in perfect working order, and the best sales position in the company. 

I'm about to find out what he thinks about the new deal.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 13, 2013)

This is what I think of you ............and your dealings..............!


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 13, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> old boss is a wackadoo



I'll tell you who is a "wackadoo", you. You are a first class wackadoo.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 13, 2013)

Does the new climber even know he's the new boss?

Do Lung Bridge - Apocalypse Now (5/8) Movie CLIP (1979) HD - YouTube


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 13, 2013)

mikewhite85 said:


> What part of cali you in? I need another climber. 818.299.0155
> 
> A boss should never make an employee pay for damage. You should start working for someone else.



Hey Mike, you have a great website. I love it.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 13, 2013)

AA should Steiner his way out to Cali and team up with FTA


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 13, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> This is what I think of you ............and your dealings..............!



View attachment 279043


----------



## Gologit (Feb 13, 2013)

Del_ said:


> This thread does not belong in the Commercial Tree Care and Climbing forum, IMO. It's an embarassment.
> 
> 
> 
> Its only purpose seems to be to discredit our industry.



Any suggestions? Trivia thread maybe?


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 13, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> This is what I think of you ............and your dealings..............!



Quite possibly the greatest thing I have seen. Hahahaha, at least this thread is becoming entertaining.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 13, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Any suggestions? Trivia thread maybe?



Not trivia. 
Maybe 'Tree Clown's Day',
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 13, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Any suggestions? Trivia thread maybe?




Please dont stop this thread... it should have its own sponsor. Holly crap, he actually said his climber has a great resume... the funny thing is he probably needs a resume to think he knows if the climber has any idea what he is doing. 

Bob I think you would make a great asset to my Tree Business, but can you please give me a written resume. Lord knows I could ask you a few questions to see how much knowledge you have but I am a moron so give me a resume because lord knows they are as truthful as the internet... I see you listed French Model as a former job.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 13, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> Please dont stop this thread... it should have its own sponsor. Holly crap, he actually said his climber has a great resume... the funny thing is he probably needs a resume to think he knows if the climber has any idea what he is doing.
> 
> Bob I think you would make a great asset to my Tree Business, but can you please give me a written resume. Lord knows I could ask you a few questions to see how much knowledge you have but I am a moron so give me a resume because lord knows they are as truthful as the internet... I see you listed French Model as a former job.



opcorn:


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 13, 2013)

FTA's crap should be moved.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 13, 2013)

Cool.......they don't even sell this sorta #### at Madsens.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 13, 2013)

Some people pay big money and don't even get this kind of entertainment.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2013)

lumberjack333 said:


> Quite possibly the greatest thing I have seen. Hahahaha, at least this thread is becoming entertaining.



I think I accidentally just gave you negative potato rep ! If I did I am sorry .....


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Cool.......they don't even sell this sorta #### at Madsens.



What's Madsens?


----------



## ozzy42 (Feb 14, 2013)

If you guys are getting tired of this little story ,the movie is better :msp_biggrin:

SNL The Californians (dress rehearsal version) - YouTube


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 14, 2013)

W T F !!! So whos Jim? Think I may have seen these assclowns yesterday. I was going up the 15 and I get behind these dudes in this ollllllllllllld POS chevy chipper truck with some sort old chuck and duck, I passed them, both guys are white and both look like they where strung out on meth. I think it was AA and FTA, cept they didnt have any mowers


----------



## imagineero (Feb 14, 2013)

I think it should stay. This is one of the best threads we've had in commercial climbing for some time. You guys who are getting all wound up just take these things too serious. They get this sort of stuff in the logging forum pretty regular, but they have a great time with it there ;-)

Shaun


----------



## Gologit (Feb 14, 2013)

imagineero said:


> I think it should stay. This is one of the best threads we've had in commercial climbing for some time. You guys who are getting all wound up just take these things too serious. They get this sort of stuff in the logging forum pretty regular, but they have a great time with it there ;-)
> 
> Shaun



I agree. You guys need a new chew toy every once in awhile. Normal rules of behavior still apply though.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> Cape, I don't care to hard about who has the company and liability. That's not the tree work. That's a business issue. But here it is Wednesday, and I'm not working, so I don't think he can handle it either. I definitely can use him (that new climber) though. He knows more than climbing like that stuff called business. He has the resume to show for it.
> 
> 
> Anyway the old boss says he'd pay me everything owes me today. And the HO with the dented garage roof says the estimate was $2300 :msp_confused: Why? I don't see there being that much to do for that much money. Anyway the HO is going to the home owners insurance to pay for this. That's ridiculous, and old boss is a wackadoo business owner for allowing that to happen. He does have a bond he could use if he actually had no money, and even still $75 a month would get him a 1 million dollar general liability policy. He's a crack pot business owner, but a fly boy contract salesman :biggrinbounce2: As long as he can do that thing he does right, I'm giving him a deal. 1/2 off of what he owes me, all his tools back in perfect working order, and the best sales position in the company.
> ...



Do you have any pictures of the roof damage? I know some people in the industry, in California, who may be able to help.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the roof damage? I know some people in the industry, in California, who may be able to help.



That and we could all use a good giggle.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> That and we could all use a good giggle.



Nothing is random.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I know some people in the industry, in California, who may be able to help.



Help what? To get FTA in a mental institution?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> I noticed he was slacking off on sales this week, and he was having trouble lining up work. He's never had that problem before. Any work he did line up, he wasn't getting prices that he could profit on after paying us and paying for costs to do the jobs. I start getting worried because I didn't think this guy could get this company through a summer, and I've been depending on this. I already knew he had trouble with managing a business, but it was nothing I couldn't keep tabs on and patch up. As long as he kept those customers paying him top dollar, I thought things were going great. I had a salary.
> 
> By the end of this week he wasn't picking up the client checks. He was delaying paying us. It was looking shady, and crew became angry and highly concerned about not being paid. One of them went over to one of the HO's to get paid directly from an HO, and it worked. Otherwise the rest of us wait to be paid quite a bit of money.
> 
> ...



Charles? Is that you?


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> Help what? To get FTA in a mental institution?



If he needs help we should help, isn't that what people do for each other? If he will post some pictures it might be easier to get him in touch with the right person.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> If he needs help we should help, isn't that what people do for each other? If he will post some pictures it might be easier to get him in touch with the right person.




Tom, surely you can see that this guy is just a troll. No one can be as dumb as this guy appears and still be able to breathe.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Tom, surely you can see that this guy is just a troll. No one can be as dumb as this guy appears and still be able to breathe.



That may be true, but that doesn't mean he needs our help even more? Hopefully he is willing to make the necessary changes in his life and can be a positive part of society.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> That may be true, but that doesn't mean he needs our help even more? Hopefully he is willing to make the necessary changes in his life and can be a positive part of society.



Running an imaginary business will never allow him to advance in our society. :msp_unsure:

He obviously is living the "dream" already. :msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Running an imaginary business will never allow him to advance in our society. :msp_unsure:
> 
> He obviously is living the "dream" already. :msp_wink:



As you know, these are the people that need guidance the most. Think back to when you first took Charles under your wing, remember how good that made you feel?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> As you know, these are the people that need guidance the most. Think back to when you first took Charles under your wing, remember how good that made you feel?



Yeah, but you need to remember how that went down in the end......

Some folks just can't be helped.....


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah, but you need to remember how that went down in the end......
> 
> Some folks just can't be helped.....



But don't we owe it ourselves to help each other, for the good of the community?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 14, 2013)

No pics. 

I'm talking to the guy this afternoon, and I doubt he'll do anything a normal MAN would do. Instead of getting his ass back out there working with a bonus from me, he's probably just going to take his corroded self image and soled up ego back to a trailer or something, lay low, and screw up some random customer/employee lives. I know he can't make money on his own, but he'd have real income by next Friday. Oh well. The guy is going out on his own again....I guess.....a lone nut w/ a side kick ego. The guy just job contract cancer, but certainly sells them on what ever he's selling.

Isn't there a book about persuading people to do what you think is best? What is it?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 14, 2013)

I've worked with a few good salesmen. Why is it the good salesmen are all nuts? I have a hunch what it is, but.....


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> But don't we owe it ourselves to help each other, for the good of the community?



I see what you're saying, but this jackass is just talking to himself and doesn't ever read the responses.......


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 14, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> I've worked with a few good salesmen. Why is it the good salesmen are all nuts? I have a hunch what it is, but.....



I'm not exactly sure the biggest nut is the salesman in this case


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Tom, surely you can see that this guy is just a troll. No one can be as dumb as this guy appears and still be able to breathe.



A resident of Union County, TN would vehemently disagree with you on that point. Well if he wasn't such a dumbs he would.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I see what you're saying, but this jackass is just talking to himself and doesn't ever read the responses.......



I figured that out. That moron FTA is just rambling around talking to himself and is oblivious to what others post about him.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 14, 2013)

*Is this a joke or what? lmao*

If this guy is for real your are both a complete embarrassment to the tree industry as a whole...

This CAN NOT be real. You both belong in a mental ward like Bellveiw lol. I did get some good chuckles out of it. Thanks Bob for letting us play with the "new chew toy" LMFAO!!!

Film at 11
"Drama Moma and the Skell"
ROF :msp_w00t:

Go getum Genius make um pay for posting on this site still ROF..............

This is way better than burning tele poles LOL


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 14, 2013)

:Eye::Eye:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2013)

FTA = #### The Answer


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> No pics.
> 
> I'm talking to the guy this afternoon, and I doubt he'll do anything a normal MAN would do. Instead of getting his ass back out there working with a bonus from me, he's probably just going to take his corroded self image and soled up ego back to a trailer or something, lay low, and screw up some random customer/employee lives. I know he can't make money on his own, but he'd have real income by next Friday. Oh well. The guy is going out on his own again....I guess.....a lone nut w/ a side kick ego. The guy just job contract cancer, but certainly sells them on what ever he's selling.
> 
> Isn't there a book about persuading people to do what you think is best? What is it?



What kind of dump truck do you have? A friend of mine needed some work done but a large truck won't fit through their gate. Do you have a picture of your truck I could forward to them?


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 14, 2013)

This was funny, then all the no-it-alls called bs. Why not let the dweeb have his delusions?


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> This was funny, then all the no-it-alls called bs. Why not let the dweeb have his delusions?



Probably because most of them have not been in his position, a confrontational enviroment in the workplace can be very stressful. I'd hazard a guess that many of these people don't realize how good they've had it and take life for granted. 


The unlucky are nothing more than a frame of reference for the lucky. You are unlucky, so I may know that I am not. Unfortunately the lucky never realizes they are lucky until it's too late. Take yourself for instance; yesterday you were better off than you are off today but it took today for you to realize it. But today has arrived and it's too late. You see? People are never happy with what they have. They want what they had, or what someone else has. 
-The Rabbi


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Probably because most of them have not been in his position, a confrontational enviroment in the workplace can be very stressful. I'd hazard a guess that many of these people don't realize how good they've had it and take life for granted.
> 
> 
> The unlucky are nothing more than a frame of reference for the lucky. You are unlucky, so I may know that I am not. Unfortunately the lucky never realizes they are lucky until it's too late. Take yourself for instance; yesterday you were better off than you are off today but it took today for you to realize it. But today has arrived and it's too late. You see? People are never happy with what they have. They want what they had, or what someone else has.
> -The Rabbi



Damn that's some deep #### for a semi tarded polar bear. :msp_biggrin:

"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Feb 14, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> So I guess I'm going to talk to a few customers today. One of them I'm in with well, and she still has to pay her half of a bill she went in half with a neighbor. Another tree customer from long ago actually called the police on the boss to have him put in the county mental ward for 24 hours on suicide watch. They hand cuffed him on the HO's property, and they handed him in. The boss said something about what happened was because the HO misinterpreted him, but I is leaning towards he is a liar, and I want to hear what the customer says.
> 
> Then there is the last customer to talk to today. I'm going to explain the bosses behavior and BS business practices to him, and see if I cannot get payment for the work I did over there. I'll get a repair guy to quote the repair work, and I'll let the HO pay him, and cut me the remainder of the bill. I can probably get the stump removal work from him too. Otherwise boss is just telling me he's not giving me a dime unless I fix the roof, and that he just wants to do what is right.  What is right is he's liable. I was about to pay for that roof as an employee, but when the chit hit the fan, I said no way.
> 
> ...



As one with a reasonably good legal mind who has written my own contracts since I was eleven, and helped out guys, in here, to come up with various waivers, contracts, etc. I am telling you that you really need to be careful with what you're doing with your boss's business. While he may not have a good grip on reality, right now, for whatever reason, you cannot simply assume his role on collecting checks, paying yourself, your crew, etc., unless he specifically gave you the power to do so via a written, firm contract or agreement to terms. If you're not careful, and he comes around to his senses, you may find yourself on the losing end of a lawsuit and be out far more than what you may think, depending on the laws in your local jurisdiction. The best thing to do is move on, start your own company, get your boss's former clients in your fold and work hard to gain their loyalty. Of course, this presupposes that your boss did not have you fill out a non-competition agreement and that his clients are not locked into using his services under some exclusivity contract. Yeah, the law is a :censored:, but it's the law, nonetheless. Be careful. FWIW: Posting, in here, is probably not the best idea, if you want to straddle the legal fence.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 14, 2013)

This morning's meeting with the climber/sales guy went well. I learned some things about his personal situation that are seriously credible to our business. Might be getting the stump grinder/s sooner than I ever thought. I still have to meet the old boss today, but based on an email and a text I received from him today he is ready to take the sales position with his substantial client list. This day is going well so far.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, and the old boss just turned back on my company phone.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> This morning's meeting with the climber/sales guy went well. I learned some things about his personal situation that are seriously credible to our business. Might be getting the stump grinder/s sooner than I ever thought. I still have to meet the old boss today, but based on an email and a text I received from him today he is ready to take the sales position with his substantial client list. This day is going well so far.



I see its crackthirty somewhere !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> Oh, and the old boss just turned back on my company phone.



Did he pay with lucky charms ????


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 14, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Did he pay with lucky charms ????



Probably the gold chocolate coins FTA gave him for Valentine's day


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 14, 2013)

Is the west coast branch of Webbster's Tree Service? 

Rhubarb


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Damn that's some deep #### for a semi tarded polar bear. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> "I have a potty mouth"



Lucky Number Slevin, watch it if you get the chance.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow that polar wisdom blew in like an arctic front rof lmbo readin this tread. sore ribs for sure...:rolleyes2:

hey 101 are u jeeeelious cause your breakfast wasn't magically delicious ? rof


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 14, 2013)

Naked Arborist said:


> If this guy is for real your are both a complete embarrassment to the tree industry as a whole...
> 
> This CAN NOT be real



Real,, go to the archives or use the search,,he knows nothing about trees, ID, pruning, etc,,,,, just a hack ripping off people who are looking thru the Penny Saver or Craigs list. It will be all down hill for poor Ed,, yes Ed W. Like I said, I know who he is.
Jeff


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 14, 2013)

New flash the boss skipped town and the sky is falling.:msp_scared:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 14, 2013)

If I had the time to waste I would point out all the inconsistencies in the OP's various posts. Given the he is making this up on the fly he has failed to review what he has written previously in order to eliminate the inconsistencies that we clearly see.

The only thing missing is discussion about his much decorated military past and how he is the sweetheart of Angie's List...


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 14, 2013)

I just made my neighbor's dog the new owner of the company.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 14, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Real,, go to the archives or use the search,,he knows nothing about trees, ID, pruning, etc,,,,, just a hack ripping off people who are looking thru the Penny Saver or Craigs list. It will be all down hill for poor Ed,, yes Ed W. Like I said, I know who he is.
> Jeff



You actually know this guy? Or know who he is? What is the story on this jackass? PM me if you need to.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 14, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> I just made my neighbor's dog the new owner of the company.



IMPOSSIBLE!!! He works for me as a climber! I wonder if FTA needs some work? Anybody heard from him lately?


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 14, 2013)

capetrees said:


> IMPOSSIBLE!!! He works for me as a climber! I wonder if FTA needs some work? Anybody heard from him lately?



lmao


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Feb 14, 2013)

Very scumbagerdly thing to suggest


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 14, 2013)

mikewhite85 said:


> What part of cali you in? I need another climber. 818.299.0155
> 
> A boss should never make an employee pay for damage. You should start working for someone else.



buy me a plane ticket. you wont be sorry. pm sent with phone #
need references? just ask. plenty people here know me...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm good too......

[video=youtube;69_6ZdX4Ng8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69_6ZdX4Ng8[/video]


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm good too......
> 
> [video=youtube;69_6ZdX4Ng8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69_6ZdX4Ng8[/video]



That was funny for a while.


----------



## joezilla11 (Feb 14, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> This morning's meeting with the climber/sales guy went well. I learned some things about his personal situation that are seriously credible to our business. Might be getting the stump grinder/s sooner than I ever thought.  I still have to meet the old boss today, but based on an email and a text I received from him today he is ready to take the sales position with his substantial client list. This day is going well so far.



That's all you need is a stump grinder... And a space ship. You didn't mention when that's coming?

You might be getting pink slipped sooner than I thought!


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 14, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> I just made my neighbor's dog the new owner of the company.



Holly crap what a great idea... I am gonna do the same thing... my dog is a black lab so that will make me a minority contractor.


----------



## joezilla11 (Feb 14, 2013)

Who needs a climber? Save yourself some money and get a good trampoline and a chainsaw and yell "yippee ka aye motha ducka" as ur cutting... We all win


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> Holly crap what a great idea... I am gonna do the same thing... my dog is a black lab so that will make me a minority contractor.



A Puerto Rican woman business owner with a African American climber and polish ground guys ..... It's a regular United Nations gathering up in that ##### ! Tadow...........


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 15, 2013)

joezilla11 said:


> Who needs a climber? Save yourself some money and get a good trampoline and a chainsaw and yell "yippee ka aye motha ducka" as ur cutting... We all win



I just get the 12ga. out with full choke and 00 buckshot. Great for limbing and topping....


----------



## greendohn (Feb 15, 2013)

*Home Owner Helper?*

FTA, I have work for you in Indy!! Sorry if'n I have posted in the wrong thread,,

I have a 38"-44" stump which needs ground. It stands about 6 feet high. I have an atv lift we can mount your stump grinder on so you wouldn't have to climb. Leave your Partner, climber, company owner, your two or three other personalities and salesman in Cali.


I also forgot to trim my Asparagus plants last fall, could you please help?


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

greendohn said:


> FTA, I have work for you in Indy!! Sorry if'n I have posted in the wrong thread,,
> 
> I have a 38"-44" stump which needs ground. It stands about 6 feet high. I have an atv lift we can mount your stump grinder on so you wouldn't have to climb. Leave your Partner, climber, company owner, your two or three other personalities and salesman in Cali.
> 
> ...



Asparagus is serious business, it ain't some piddly ass tree, you know.


----------



## jh35 (Feb 15, 2013)

lumberjack333 said:


> I just get the 12ga. out with full choke and 00 buckshot. Great for limbing and topping....



Funny you mention that. The SIL of the farm owner where I used to work was not getting good reception on his satellite TV in the mid 90's. I told him to get me some 12ga buckshot and I could probably fix the problem.

The walnuts were getting heavy and bringing the branches down to interfere with the signal.

Two shots and it helped a little. Not a permanent fix but I told everybody jokingly that I was in the satellite repair business.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 15, 2013)

jh35 said:


> Funny you mention that. The SIL of the farm owner where I used to work was not getting good reception on his satellite TV in the mid 90's. I told him to get me some 12ga buckshot and I could probably fix the problem.
> 
> The walnuts were getting heavy and bringing the branches down to interfere with the signal.
> 
> Two shots and it helped a little. Not a permanent fix but I told everybody jokingly that I was in the satellite repair business.:msp_biggrin:



Not that I'd really do it on a professional job, but on a buddies farm somewhere... I wouldn't hesitate haha!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 15, 2013)

One door closes, and other doors open.

So bottom line is the boss's chit hits the fan, and we all drop him like some no-strings-attached, free tickets to the cyanide sauna. I then threw the company's reigns to the new climber/business guy to see what he's going to do with them, and I find out he's our new investor with marketing skills. The old boss did take our offer of 20% commission for the salesman position this morning, and we can use any of his tools and lic. # if needed for no charge at all. He's being very cooperative. I dished out several hundred dollars to him off of what he owed me, so I have to guess that I've bought all of his doubts about my scruples with that money.

One key element in all of this has been naturally first the ability to do the actual work safely and efficiently, but the real clincher has been just resisting any temptation to be corrosive characters. I believe that by just being non corrosive characters for hire as a unit we can get a lot of positive attention in this market. It seems like folks like paying the guys that are helping to build the community that they have committed much of their lives to building...not debasing it with their money. Based on all I've seen in my career the identifiable, credible behavior shows credible character over time which does raise the value of any services that we can extend. So that's kind of the corner stone of what we building.

What was really disappointing to find out was that the old boss was not doing his job by finding more work or picking up his checks to pay us. I knew he had been dropping the ball just based on his behavior last week, and it was making me very edgy. So during today's meeting with him I find out he hasn't done any sales work in the past month. He's just been receiving calls from repeat customers and referrals. That is incredible that he has his thing down so well he can just sit back, take calls, and make money. So no problem with that one. 

The last problem to fix in all of this was matter of liability. It's kind of like a "who wants the dead dog" sort of scenario. Nobody does, because it's risk. Technically though insurance companies make big money off of liability deals all the time. The old boss bought the fact that he would not be liable for anything under any circumstances, but the real deal in it is that who ever takes the responsibility for liability into his own hands stands to profit the most. If this new guys uses some of his credit towards the company, buy's the policies out of his pocket, he gets the top end of profits. 

Mean while I make my daily salary for continuing to hone my skills, I build my own credit, and this company is building its infrastructure.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm sure there's something to be said for this 9 page thread too.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2013)

9 pages and not 1 thing was actually said.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

I got something......

We don't build saws for imaginary tree services.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 15, 2013)

well loud and clear, general....


----------



## Gologit (Feb 15, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> well loud and clear, general....



Is there a point to any of this or are you just filling up space with drivel?


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ahahahah hahahahahaha hahaha, ahaha, haaaaa. *Insert hysterical laughter here*


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 15, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Is there a point to any of this or are you just filling up space with drivel?



I think he missed your "No Whining" sig pic. lol


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


>


*You're


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> *You're



I didn't make the picture smart ass !


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Feb 15, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Is there a point to any of this or are you just filling up space with drivel?



Finally! Glad you stepped in. Yeah, THIS is what I was talking about, before you pulled my post.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Finally! Glad you stepped in. Yeah, THIS is what I was talking about, before you pulled my post.



Why should he?


----------



## capetrees (Feb 15, 2013)

Through all of this, can I ask you FTA, how old are you? This is all mind boggling.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 15, 2013)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Finally! Glad you stepped in. Yeah, THIS is what I was talking about, before you pulled my post.



I didn't pull your post...my boss did. But if it makes you happy I'll pull this one. Let me know. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 15, 2013)

capetrees said:


> Through all of this, can I ask you FTA, how old are you? This is all mind boggling.



30's


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2013)

Senile in your 30's:msp_w00t:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 15, 2013)

Ed, you really need help. Until you get it, you are making a joke of yourself. I know we went at it times in this forum, but now you make me feel sorry for you. You are a 'wanna be making money doing something', kinda guy. When I offered you a job with a real company, you got on your ego rant. Then I posted an ad on Craigs List and you answered it and when you found out it was me, you avoided the call back. You do not want to learn or work hard. If you did, you would of hooked up with a good company and learn this biz. Sad. BTW, this does not mean I am offering you a job,,
Jeff


----------



## capetrees (Feb 15, 2013)

30's?? This is a time in your life when you're supposed to be getting settled into something solid in your career. Don't do it now and you're just going to float through the rest of your life without any solid direction. Look back on what you've posted in here. Try to read it. I worked with a guy like you once and now, after all of his pie in the sky ideas and schemes, he's a washed up do nothing. And nobody wants to hire him. Do you really believe any of what you've posted/dreamed up here will work out? Really? If it's so rock soid, why is everyone laughing at you and poking fun? I really hope you don't have a wife or kids that depend on you. They're in for a big fail soon.


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 15, 2013)

My head hurts!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

russhd1997 said:


> My head hurts!



Yeah but that's just SOP for you. :msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit (Feb 15, 2013)

10, 9, 8,......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## joezilla11 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lets here more about this new climber you hired. Pretend this is a sales pitch lets hear what u got


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

In before lock. :msp_wink:


----------



## Goober (Feb 15, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> One door closes, and other doors open.
> Mean while I make my daily salary for continuing to hone my skills, I build my own credit, and this company is building its infrastructure.



Look out Jeffry, Urban Tree Care has some viable competition now. Be scared.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2013)

This thread is like a bad suspense movie, but i'm on the edge of my seat wondering what happens nextopcorn:


----------



## squad143 (Feb 15, 2013)

Where is the shake your head in disbelief emoticon?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Feb 15, 2013)

One thing I can say, is that FTA sure brings life to the party...and I dont care if his story is true or fake,
this is some darn good reading and you all like it, dont lie....lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> One thing I can say, is that FTA sure brings life to the party...and I dont care if his story is true or fake,
> this is some darn good reading and you all like it, dont lie....lol



Agreed this is the best story since dh1984 went to permacamp.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Could you imagine the poor bastard who sits next to him in the bar and makes the mistake of asking how his day was ! Wooooooooofaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 15, 2013)

capetrees said:


> I really hope you don't have a wife or kids that depend on you. They're in for a big fail soon.



Ouch,,a little harsh, 
Jeff


----------



## joezilla11 (Feb 15, 2013)

This goes really good with an episode of moonshiners!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2013)

joezilla11 said:


> This goes really good with an episode of moonshiners!



It goes better with just moonshine.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> In before lock. :msp_wink:



Ha ha!
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## joezilla11 (Feb 15, 2013)

He should really have his own thread of " whadja do today "


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 15, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> One thing I can say, is that FTA sure brings life to the party...and I dont care if his story is true or fake,
> this is some darn good reading and you all like it, dont lie....lol



I really don't post much, but this thread has been too hilarious to pass up! Or I've been sitting around too much, either way its good entertainment!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 15, 2013)

joezilla11 said:


> He should really have his own thread of " whadja do today "



Called, 'What did you do in your room today?'...
Jeff


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Called, 'What did you do in your room today?'...
> Jeff


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



Oh man, this is too good! hahahaha!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



hahahaahaha!
Jeff


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



I did not know Pampers was in the saddle business.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2013)

:msp_lol::msp_lol: Thanks Randy


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 15, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Called, 'What did you do in your room today?'...
> Jeff



Exactly. Because that's where all of FTA's crap happens... in his room. I can't believe a grown man could make up so much BS.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 15, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> So bottom line is the boss's chit hits the fan, and we all drop him like some no-strings-attached, free tickets to the cyanide sauna. I then threw the company's reigns to the new climber/business guy to see what he's going to do with them, and I find out he's our new investor with marketing skills. The old boss did take our offer of 20% commission for the salesman position this morning, and we can use any of his tools and lic. # if needed for no charge at all. He's being very cooperative. I dished out several hundred dollars to him off of what he owed me, so I have to guess that I've bought all of his doubts about my scruples with that money.



Help a poor, dumb fellow from Kentucky understand this...

There is the "boss" who has been negatively characterized as everything from a deadbeat to psychotic who owes you a considerable sum of money, had you arrested for stealing his tools and you are now running "his" company, giving him money and employing him? I think I need a Venn diagram.



ForTheArborist said:


> Mean while I make my daily salary for continuing to hone my skills, I build my own credit, and this company is building its infrastructure.



How are you making your "daily salary" if the "boss" is not picking up the checks from customers and he already owes back wages? If you have taken over the company, who is paying you? How are you building credit and infrastructure by doing tree work? Inquiring minds want to know...

[video=youtube_share;vxVlN-LzIks]http://youtu.be/vxVlN-LzIks[/video]


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 15, 2013)

Is this "home"?


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Is this "home"?



That'll buff out. They'll send up the guy that shovels under the conveyors and stuff, we called them groundies, and/or maybe the driller, from the quarry Monday morning, and hang the pictures back up. Maybe take an hour.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2013)

View attachment 279441


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Is this "home"?



Why u post pic of my house?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 15, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Help a poor, dumb fellow from Kentucky understand this...
> 
> There is the "boss" who has been negatively characterized as everything from a deadbeat to psychotic who owes you a considerable sum of money, had you arrested for stealing his tools and you are now running "his" company, giving him money and employing him? I think I need a Venn diagram.
> 
> ...




Awe you know that's all last week's news. This week it's a new company, and I'm already booking up next week. And I tried out the new chain grinder today with the hydraulic clamp. I'm as happy as a hundred emoticons. I used to have to use the grinding stick on the chains while they were on the bar. Bleh

You silly drunk flunkies don't over do it tonight, hehehe :msp_w00t:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 16, 2013)

All this time off feels really weird. That's normal, right hard core tree guys??? 

I'll be back in a saddle starting Monday. This weekend I'm allllllllllllll your's....and my other half's. Nothing like it :msp_wub: ....er.....um.....nothing worse.





:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 16, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> Awe you know that's all last week's news.



We wouldn't want last weeks fabrications to interfere with this weeks BS now would we...



> This week it's a new company, and I'm already booking up next week.



I thought your ex-boss/psychotic deadbeat/new salesman was going to do the booking?




> And I tried out the new chain grinder today with the hydraulic clamp. I'm as happy as a hundred emoticons. I used to have to use the grinding stick on the chains while they were on the bar. Bleh



Most of the "professionals" I know sharpen their chains in the evening, over a beer, with a file :msp_wink:


----------



## imagineero (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm gonna miss this thread, it's been fun. Some of you guys don't realise it, but not everyone has a TV. I haven;t had one for over 20 years. So never got to see reality TV, or axmen or any of that other stuff. I get home and this is my entertainment. It's got everything.... 

Oh well... back to beer and trying to workout how to make a website :msp_rolleyes:

Shaun


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 16, 2013)

imagineero said:


> I'm gonna miss this thread, it's been fun. Some of you guys don't realise it, but not everyone has a TV. I haven;t had one for over 20 years. So never got to see reality TV, or axmen or any of that other stuff. I get home and this is my entertainment. It's got everything....
> 
> Oh well... back to beer and trying to workout how to make a website :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Shaun



FTA has a former diesel mechanic who he fired for doing heroin in the girls bathroom while driving who is now the new companies groundie and in charge of media. I hear he is really good at websites and social media he is currently detained for borrowing the former accountants ipad without his permission but there is a deal in the works for the old bosses cousin to do the accountants taxes for a small fee and the old diesel mechanic/new groundie/media specialist will be out of jail after he finishes rehab. Good news is he is renewing his CDL while he is finishing his jail time and going through dialysis.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 16, 2013)

To simplify things I have a video that explains who is in charge of the company.

[video=youtube;GhxqIITtTtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhxqIITtTtU[/video]


----------



## imagineero (Feb 16, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> FTA has a former diesel mechanic who he fired for doing heroin in the girls bathroom while driving who is now the new companies groundie and in charge of media. I hear he is really good at websites and social media he is currently detained for borrowing the former accountants ipad without his permission but there is a deal in the works for the old bosses cousin to do the accountants taxes for a small fee and the old diesel mechanic/new groundie/media specialist will be out of jail after he finishes rehab. Good news is he is renewing his CDL while he is finishing his jail time and going through dialysis.



Now we got this thread back on track 

See, now you got my attention! That's the kind of program I'd love to watch! Does it have cleavage? And maybe handguns? We miss out on all the good stuff in Australia :-(

Shaun


----------



## capetrees (Feb 16, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Ouch,,a little harsh,
> Jeff



HOW can you find that to be a little harsh when apparently all of his "problems" of last week have been cleared up by the fact that he has a new chain sharpener?

WTF???????:msp_w00t:


----------



## capetrees (Feb 16, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> Awe you know that's all last week's news. This week it's a new company, and I'm already booking up next week. And I tried out the new chain grinder today with the hydraulic clamp. I'm as happy as a hundred emoticons. I used to have to use the grinding stick on the chains while they were on the bar. Bleh
> 
> You silly drunk flunkies don't over do it tonight, hehehe :msp_w00t:



IN HIS 30s JEFF! What were you doing in your 30s? If he does have a wife and kids, they have no idea, I'm sure. I can only imagine him getting home at the end of the day, 
"How was your day dear?"
"Great honey, no problems and everything is right on track. Got a new sharpener today too."

again,


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think all of you should be happy for him, that he is getting his life on track and able to remain positive through this whole ordeal. The negativity displayed in this thread is quite disheartening. Maybe some of you should take a look in the mirror and see who is really bringing the image of the industry down.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 16, 2013)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 16, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> To simplify things I have a video that explains who is in charge of the company.
> 
> [video=youtube;GhxqIITtTtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhxqIITtTtU[/video]



This is getting better and better, now Randy (mastermind) is running the show??


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> This is getting better and better, now Randy (mastermind) is running the show??



That ain't me.....that's my cousin from over in Union County. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That ain't me.....that's my cousin from over in Union County. :msp_thumbup:



I knew it.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I knew it.



You know.....the one with the rusty climbing spikes and the rotted saddle. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I think all of you should be happy for him, that he is getting his life on track and able to remain positive through this whole ordeal. The negativity displayed in this thread is quite disheartening. Maybe some of you should take a look in the mirror and see who is really bringing the image of the industry down.



I did some research and after hours and hours of pain staking research I found the answer to "who is really bringing the image of the industry down" and its this guy...

[video=youtube;RzIV-miA03o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzIV-miA03o[/video]

Shortly after this incident he moved to California


----------



## imagineero (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounded like he set a wedge. Would have liked to see the face, did he screw it up totally, or did it side snap? Certainly needed a bit more 'pull'. 

Shaun


----------



## Zale (Feb 16, 2013)

"chain grinder with a hydraulic clamp"? got a picture?


----------



## imagineero (Feb 16, 2013)

Try googling oregon 511ax. Sure wish I'd paid the extra few bucks for the hydraulic clamp, I got the standard one and got to try out a hydraulic clamp one, what a difference! Well worth the extra $

Shaun


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> I did some research and after hours and hours of pain staking research I found the answer to "who is really bringing the image of the industry down" and its this guy...
> 
> [video=youtube;RzIV-miA03o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzIV-miA03o[/video]
> 
> Shortly after this incident he moved to California



Wow last week I smashed a azalea and felt horrible ....... I need to be a little easier on myself from now on


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 16, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Try googling oregon 511ax. Sure wish I'd paid the extra few bucks for the hydraulic clamp, I got the standard one and got to try out a hydraulic clamp one, what a difference! Well worth the extra $
> 
> Shaun



I got the 511ax with the hydraulic clamp. I love that thing. I can do a chain for a 36" bar in like 3 mins.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 16, 2013)

I ground a 28 and 36 out last night, walked back in the house and asked how long was I gone? "Like 10 minutes." That's absolutely what I needed to keep up with chains.

$375 was the price I paid for mine...w/ the hydraulic clamp. Then I get it in the mail, and look on Ebay again to see what the prices are for a tripod stand to put the thing on. The Oregon tripod dropped from $150 to $120, and the same grinder is now going for $300. 

Don't buy the tripod stand unless you just really like it. That's a waste of money if you already have a vice.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 16, 2013)

I copied and pasted my post from the saws forums. 




ForTheArborist said:


> No money spent on this solution. It's 1 1/4" x 1/8" steel from Home Depot I had on hand. I cut 4 or 5 inches off, drilled the holes........ EZ


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 16, 2013)

Why not just mount it to your bench or the wall?


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 16, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Why not just mount it to your bench or the wall?



I'd still rather rock the hand file, even with longer chains... its a labour of love :msp_wub:


----------



## squad143 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have three grinders, none of which have the auto clamping feature 

Wrist ends up killing me after a night of doing chains.


----------



## deevo (Feb 16, 2013)

lumberjack333 said:


> I'd still rather rock the hand file, even with longer chains... its a labour of love :msp_wub:



Or just show up to each job with dull chains and no gas for every job like the Blue and White co. from Waverley:msp_w00t:


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 16, 2013)

deevo said:


> Or just show up to each job with dull chains and no gas for every job like the Blue and White co. from Waverley:msp_w00t:



Dull chains, no gas AND no files. Thats the waverly way!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 16, 2013)

I didn't want to drill holes in the bench or the walls, so I viced it with some steel that was setting around.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 16, 2013)

lumberjack333 said:


> I'd still rather rock the hand file, even with longer chains... its a labour of love :msp_wub:



The only way!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 16, 2013)

squad143 said:


> I have three grinders, none of which have the auto clamping feature
> 
> Wrist ends up killing me after a night of doing chains.



Time to sell them all before everyone figures out the hydraulic clamp is available, and take that money to put down on the new kind.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 16, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> I didn't want to drill holes in the bench or the walls, so I viced it with some steel that was setting around.



Dude, what do you smoke, shoot, eat or inhale?

Wipe your screen off  Inquiring minds (AS members) want to know...


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 16, 2013)

Marlborolites, funky man.


----------



## magictoad (Feb 17, 2013)

OK i am new here, so i will go easy on you


Please seek some help, i managed to get to page 9 but had to give up otherwise i would be booking into the funny farm that you clearly need to be in.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Feb 17, 2013)

So it's clear, eh new toad?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees (Feb 18, 2013)

So I've been out plowing and clearing trees for the past couple of days, what'd I miss? 

Has the company gone public yet? What are the prices of the IPO? Have you expanded to foreign markets and what about the agreed upon international trade agreements made by your climber/owner/chief cook and bottle washer? And of course, what about the baby now that his father is imprisoned in Botswana after taking the rap for that crime we all know you had your fingers in (even though we all know it's your old boss up to his old tricks)? Do tell, do tell. 
:yoyo:otstir:


----------



## magictoad (Feb 18, 2013)

ForTheArborist said:


> So it's clear, eh new toad?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk




Clear as mud me old bean:msp_smile:

One day once you are well again you will read all your ramblings and wonder why you spouted all this crap but for now keep on :bang::hmm3grin2orange:, we are all looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 11, 2013)

Any updates??opcorn:


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 12, 2013)

Dang, I was hoping this thread had finally died.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Dang, I was hoping this thread had finally died.



LOL....

I only read the first page, but to touch on theft to recover wages (perhaps painfully at this point judging by the number of pages contained therein). I once had a guy walk off a jobsite because of his own personal reasons. He took a brand new 346 with him for insurance because he knew I'd be pissed off about him leaving, so he figured I wouldnt pay him. I called him up and he tells me I get my saw back when I pay him his money. I tell him to get his azz back to the site with the saw or I'm calling the police. Well, long story short, he called what he thought was my bluff, and before he knew it, the police were at his place recovering stolen evidence. The saw was valued at roughly $500 at the time, and that got him a grand larceny charge which I refused to press charges on. Don't steal from anyone, regardless of the motivation.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 12, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> LOL....
> 
> I only read the first page, but to touch on theft to recover wages (perhaps painfully at this point judging by the number of pages contained therein). I once had a guy walk off a jobsite because of his own personal reasons. He took a brand new 346 with him for insurance because he knew I'd be pissed off about him leaving, so he figured I wouldnt pay him. I called him up and he tells me I get my saw back when I pay him his money. I tell him to get his azz back to the site with the saw or I'm calling the police. Well, long story short, he called what he thought was my bluff, and before he knew it, the police were at his place recovering stolen evidence. The saw was valued at roughly $500 at the time, and that got him a grand larceny charge which I refused to press charges on. Don't steal from anyone, regardless of the motivation.




If you think the 1st page was good read more it gets waaaaay better, eventually a climber that was only there a week was given the company.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

capetrees said:


> So I've been out plowing and clearing trees for the past couple of days, what'd I miss?
> 
> Has the company gone public yet? What are the prices of the IPO? Have you expanded to foreign markets and what about the agreed upon international trade agreements made by your climber/owner/chief cook and bottle washer? And of course, what about the baby now that his father is imprisoned in Botswana after taking the rap for that crime we all know you had your fingers in (even though we all know it's your old boss up to his old tricks)? Do tell, do tell.
> :yoyo:otstir:



LOL, I don't know about all that, but I know you guys had a good snow season down on the Cape!!!


----------

